# Crack in Screen



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Driving in Spain the other day I noticed a Big Crack in the Screen


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know that face. :?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Yes 747, looks familiar


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's ingenious!! Transport your own instant bike rack for parking in those tight spaces!! :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: 8O :roll: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the way that it says "Click image to enlarge"
As if you'd want to :roll: 

John


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I think this one wants a bigger bike - probably a quad bike!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I think this one wants a bigger bike - probably a quad bike!


Stone me Keith!! 8O

I just wish the caption above your photo didn't say, "_*Click image below to enlarge*_"!!!! :roll: :roll:

More than a chap can take so soon after breakfast! 

Dave


----------

